# Teaching to lead



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for teaching a goat to lead and not look like a fool! haha. We walk our goats to the milk room with a collar and lead but there are times they dont walk real pretty! We will be doing our first shows this year. We have one nigerian that we took to a fun show after we had just bought her. She was amazing, so calm, walked so nicely, no pulling, or acting silly. I was so impressed with her and will show her this year for sure but I cant really see my others being that lovely! Do you find that because they are in an unfamiliar place that they tend to want to walk with you because they know you? Im just nervous that even though we can walk them on their leash that they will get stage fright!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just keep treats in front of them. I have a few that decide in the show ring that they don't have legs and lay down. lol Not so funny.

Practice practice practice


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats my fear Lori! LOL. I thought about taking them some place they are not familiar with see what they do. We will probably show a couple in a class together so maybe them being together wil help too. Im sure it will be interesting! LOL.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I trained my wether (RIP Bucky) to walk on a lead by basically just dragging him around until he decided that being drug (he was basically skiing on the dirt lol) wasn't as fun as just walking with me. When they balk or pull back maintain the same pressure on the lead rope until they give (come forwards to release slack) then immediately give them slack, it teaches them that they don't get pulled on when they just come forwards.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

so basically just treat them like our horse. haha.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everybody has given great advice here 
Goathiker can give you some great advice about reaching to lead.
She trains hers to be pack goats


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually just drag then around until they come, and if they do I give them a cracker or something. This process can be hard for the soft hearted because the goats usually end up on the ground crying there heads off. If you cant get them to go pull of there tails to go forward(works everytime). Don't use that method to train really just sometimes if they are not leading at all. Hope I help!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone use those claw type collars? I will admit to dragging my goat a time or two. LOL. I think I will pack my pockets full of treats and try that. They think Im made of food anyway!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would pull, and when they laid down I didn't drag them, but I either maintained the same pull, or set them back up on their feet. It's frustrating, but whenever you get a step forward, PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE and TREATS


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice, as others have said!  Some goats are just purely stubborn though, and about the only time my kids could get those stubborn butts to walk is at a show lol

Last year my daughter had a doe that would try to get her head out of the show collar, and her other doe was the one that didn't want to walk lol BUT, she did make it around the ring with her.

One of my son's doe's was great at walking, but she'd get a little scared, and would lay down and shake, I felt so bad for her, she didn't do it often, but I was like OMG lol We called it her 'freaking out moments.' She did it once in a while when I'd trim her back feet, silly critter. 

I think the first show or two are probably the hardest on them, unfamiliar places, strange goats, people, etc. Weather can be a factor too, IMO.

What I found that does somewhat help the goats for their first show is to load them up and take them to our local fairgrounds and let the kids walk them around. Our county allows the kids to do that, so we do it once or twice before their first show. It's a lot of fun, the goats really seem to enjoy it


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't tried a claw type collar but I wouldn't use one until your goat at least gets that it is supposed to give to the pressure so it doesn't end up hurting or choking itself


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Great question, so glad you asked it!!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've started training mine to lead by the head like sheep. Once they lead that way with out fighting too much I use a show collar. I've done it with one doe and am going to try with wethers. Ill post back in a couple weeks and let everyone know how it works for me


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Dani- are you talking about leading with a goat halter? Our one doe that we have showen and she did so well was just on a collar and I bought a halter for her and then she acted like her nose weighed 50 pounds- funniest thing ever haha. 

I don't really drag my goat haha. When they fall over side ways in detest I pick them up- even been known to just pick her up and carry her haha. They do all walk on a lead to go to be milked and fed so I'm hoping its good enough for when we get in the show ring. I guess I'm more nervous about them freaking out at Go time! Good think we don't have fainters


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No I'm talking.about holding their heads and leading them like sheep. When people show sheep they don't use a halter or anything, just the animal and your hands


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

really, huh okay. I have never seen sheep shown. LOL.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I showed sheep last year for the first time and learned how to train them. Its worked well with my goats so far so I figured I'd try it with wethers.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Does it matter if you use a regular collar or a chain collar at show? I have a lead that I was planning on using a regular collar with but maybe I should get chains?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I prefer chains or pronged collars (boers not dairy). I personally feel like it looks better, especially if your youth and showing in showmanship.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I tied mine to the 4 wheeler and drive around really slow. Eventually they got it! I get compliments on how well they lead.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol we might have to tie the kids goats behind the lawn mower lol

For the most part the kids 5 4-H kids <2 does, 3 wethers> are doing good. The youngest wether is 9 weeks old and acts like your killing him if he has to walk. The kids have tried him with the adjustable halter & without. 
The othe 2 wethers are typically good, they get a little 'whiney' now and then. 
They are all used to being worked with in the late afternoon before feeding time, so Saturday the kids worked with them after morning feed, and they were protesting terribly! Little stinkers! All 3 wethers didn't want to walk.

The oldest doeling is doing so well I think the kids can start using the show collar on her whenever they want 
The younger doeling is doing very well, she tries to bulk and act a little naughty, but then she just goes with it.

So we'll see what happens this evening, hopefully the weather will be a little better.


----------

